# Nintendo DSi LL



## StarBurst (Oct 30, 2009)

Nintendo have now announced the DSi LL. It's basically the DSi but bulkier and with a bigger screen. This is gonna come out at the beggining of 2010 in Europe and was announced a few days ago in Japan and Europe. It is being released in red first (There goes Nintendo's traditional black and white colour scheme).

 It's unconfirmed when it will be released in north America. It is for sale at 20,000 yen, which is approx $233.37. 

*Comparison to the DSi *






*Another random pic of it.*





It's not a hoax or anything. As proof here is the site....
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsiLL/index.html#/new/

<big><big><big>*Discuss....*</big></big></big>


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 30, 2009)

omg. wth is the point of that?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 30, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> omg. wth is the point of that?


ITS BIGGER AND HAS A FATTER PEN!1!1!!1!


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess to squeeze more money out of helpless DS fans.

I forgot to mention, the stylus is also a lot thicker now (as in screenshot). The main idea of it is the bigger screen but the size of the thing probably lets this down.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, nintendo has officially failed.


----------



## easpa (Oct 30, 2009)

The idea of the dsi was to make a smaller, more convenient console to carry around, does this look small? does this look easy to carry around? NO!


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 30, 2009)

I heard its leaned more to the older people who like to play DS.  but people have been complaining that it's too small.  So basically its just a brick-sized version of the DSi


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 30, 2009)

Damnit. Why do nintendo care so much about casual players?

Casual games are ruining the idea of gaming. Project Natal is ruining the idea of gaming.
I preferred video games alot more when it was just the *hardcore people that played them* and when they were *made up of buttons* and *they required skill*. The wii remote was ok, it still had buttons and it didn't really require that much physical movement but all this remoteless cr** is depressing in my view.

Why the hell are they trying to get old people involved?


----------



## merinda! (Oct 30, 2009)

*I gaged.
What the shiz is with the stylus?*


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 30, 2009)

it looks like a bloody pen


----------



## merinda! (Oct 30, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> it looks like a bloody pen


*Argh, I know as if you'd carry a 'stylus' that looks like a massive fat pen, with you just for a DS. God, I hope Nintendo never goes HD.*


----------



## Nic (Oct 30, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people have big fingers you know.


----------



## sunate (Oct 30, 2009)

There  was already a topic disscusing this why did you make
another thread.


----------



## Micah (Oct 30, 2009)

I preferred the Phat over the Lite.

I need a new DS. Do you guys think I should get the normal DSi or the LL?


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 30, 2009)

Basically Nintendo just took the Ds Phat and put a camera and bigger stylus on it.
Way to go nintendo. Always thinking of the PAST.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 30, 2009)

I did not know there was a previous topic Sunate.

Please could you post a link? I've been back through the topics and can't find no DSi LL thread.


----------



## Conor (Oct 30, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Basically Nintendo just took the Ds Phat and put a camera and bigger stylus on it.
> Way to go nintendo. Always thinking of the PAST.


If Nintendo thought about the past all the time they would be one of the best, if not the best gaming company at the moment.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 30, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG!!!!  I dont need to get it  cause unline SOME people who complained about small screens I have good enough Eye sight for a small screen


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 30, 2009)

Am I the only one wondering how that giant stylus slots into the Dsi LL?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

PIECE OF *censored.2.0*.
WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 30, 2009)

DSi LoL?

It's like the DS Phat version of the Dsi, but really is this necessary? :S


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PIECE OF *censored.2.0*.
> WASTE OF TIME.


BUT YOU'LL GET IT RIGHT?
I MEAN, YOU GOT THE DSi AND POKEMON PLATINUM, AND THEY'RE LIKE THE SAME THING.


----------



## Zex (Oct 30, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUH!H!H

Well, it's Nintendo trying to make money.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a DSi, smart ass.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, if their fingers are that big they need a weightloss program. My big fingers can hold a regular stylus just fine.

Ninty's scavenging for ideas.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo: What can we do to make more money off the DS? We already put a camera on it, and made it fat....
I KNOW! Let's shrink it to miniscule proportions!

I seriously expect that next.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 30, 2009)

DS:ROFL. 

IT'S .003 inches wider on the screen!


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow.

This has no point.

LIKE OMGZ THE SCREEN IS BIGGER AND THE WHOLE THING IZ BIGGER! IT HAZ A BIGGG PEN 2!!!1!!1!!!1!!1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 31, 2009)

If I was going to get a DSi, I would get this instead.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> If I was going to get a DSi, I would get this instead.


... Whyyy?


----------



## Zex (Oct 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see!

1. Its bigger - Harder to carry around!
2. The stylus is bigger - Harder to see the bottom screen!
3. It doesn't break so easily - Good for kids who get *REALLY* angry!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

This thing was a waste of time.

Just give us something that connects your DS to your TV.


----------



## Zex (Oct 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> This thing was a waste of time.
> 
> Just give us something that connects your DS to your TV.


No! Its not a waste of time!



1. Its bigger - Harder to carry around!
2. The stylus is bigger - Harder to see the bottom screen!
3. It doesn't break so easily - Good for kids who get *REALLY* angry!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T_T


----------



## Zex (Oct 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. Your green. Congrats.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 31, 2009)

It kinda looks like the DS...


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 4, 2009)

ahh great another doesnt nintendo know Dsi was fail now a new one?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> This has no point.
> 
> LIKE OMGZ THE SCREEN IS BIGGER AND THE WHOLE THING IZ BIGGER! IT HAZ A BIGGG PEN 2!!!1!!1!!!1!!1


Sarcastic internet slang screams of excitement is sooo Windows '98, get with the times, Grandma!

On topic... Apparently it's called the DSI XL in America. /randomfact


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 4, 2009)

DSi On steroids.

That red color is ugly... :X

@



			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PIECE OF *censored.2.0*.
> WASTE OF TIME.



Calm. The *censored.3.0*. Down.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't understand why so many people are hating the DSi XL. It was made to be bigger so other people can watch you play and enjoy the experience, too, like a console game.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't understand why so many people are hating the DSi XL. It was made to be bigger so other people can watch you play and enjoy the experience, too, like a console game.


So Nintendo makes money off the DS lite by saying "Smaller and more Portable!". Now they're doing the exact opposite, but yet, making money off of it. It shouldn't work like that.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 13, 2009)

It's funny that the trend has always been to make things small, but now it's like the DS Phat and DSi had a baby. xD

Would the larger screen stretch out the graphics? :\ I don't know too much about how that kind of stuff works.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like they're doing away with the DS Lite and original DSi. People who prefer portability over screen size can still buy the DS Lite or DSi. Nintendo is just providing another option for people who prefer bigger screens. I don't see why it bothers you so much.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If something bothers me a lot, I don't complain about it on the internet. You said you did not understand why people where hating on it. I explained.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> It's funny that the trend has always been to make things small, but now it's like the DS Phat and DSi had a baby. xD
> 
> Would the larger screen stretch out the graphics? :\ I don't know too much about how that kind of stuff works.


I've seen video of New Super Mario Bros. being played on a DSi XL, and it looked fine. Yes, it does stretch the graphics, but it doesn't make it look horrible like everyone's saying it will. it's just a little bigger, that's all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But still, it bothers you enough for you to say it's stupid. If you didn't care, which you shouldn't, because it's not like it's affecting you, then you wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your logic confuses me.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 13, 2009)

Ninty, I am disappoint.  T_T


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Ninty, I am disappoint.  T_T


_Why?_


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the point of a bigger DS. 
If you like bigger DS's just get the DS Phat.
Theres no point for that huge stylus either.


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

People there's nothing negative coming out of this, Nintendo is just giving us more options. It's like giving an apple stand with only red delicious granny smith apples. If you don't like granny smith apples you can still get the red delicious, but there are bound to be people out there who like granny smiths better than red delicious's.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> People there's nothing negative coming out of this, Nintendo is just giving us more options. It's like giving an apple stand with only red delicious granny smith apples. If you don't like granny smith apples you can still get the red delicious, but there are bound to be people out there who like granny smiths better than red delicious's.


You make me hungry. :<
And yeah, I know. But DSi and DS Phat are pretty much the same thing, but whatever.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> People there's nothing negative coming out of this, Nintendo is just giving us more options. It's like giving an apple stand with only red delicious granny smith apples. If you don't like granny smith apples you can still get the red delicious, but there are bound to be people out there who like granny smiths better than red delicious's.


Cool story Bro.


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the DS Phat has the smallest screen of them all. It's just bulky. The DSi's only so big because it has to fit the bigger screens. And it comes with two styluses, the big pen one that doesn't go into the system, and a normal one that's just a little longer than the original DSi's. There's no reason to hate the DSi XL at all. If you don't want a bigger screen, then don't buy it. No need to bash Nintendo for expanding their audience.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess your right, but Ds Phat saves you money if you dont like all those features.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free Speech, dood. We can be bashin'  Nintendo for whatever we want.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't even buy a DS Phat anymore, though.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> wow, nintendo has officially failed.


The idea is the Dsi and DS Lite have been known to break VERY easily,
(i stepped on my DS lite and broke it)
The DS however is near impossible to break
(my 6ft 5 friend has stepped on it FULLY)
I think its to protect the DSi from breakge, i might go buy it.
Worth the money tbh


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of DS systems I've ever had (DS, two DS Lites, and a DSi) have been dropped, stepped on, thrown, you name it, and not one of them ever broke. You have to be pretty violent with it to actually break it.


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eh, I'm waiting until they actually release a new handheld system, or Nintendo comes out with a great line of DSi only games. I wanna keep my GBA slot ='(


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

You know, it's ironic, because I broke my DSphat (the hinges broke because I bent it back to far) but so far my DS lite is fine.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i accidently stepped on my DS lite AND my DS,
My DS lite broke like anything, both screens damaged 1 only works.
I am gonna buy the DSi bluky and give my sister my DSi as a hand-me-down


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm waiting until they actually release a new handheld system, or Nintendo comes out with a great line of DSi only games. I wanna keep my GBA slot ='(


Well, you'll be waiting for a long time them. Nintendo isn't going to be saying goodbye to the DS and DSi in quite awhile. And I don't know why everyone complains about the lack of a GBA slot. The GBA was outdated five years ago. It's time to move on. If you want to play GBA games still, then _keep your GBA or DS_.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SP FTW. 

The good old days.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the next Dsi/ DS w.e
Should have:
(same sorta thing as DSi)
Video recording/Playing
GBA slot which doesnt have the GBA game hanging out (Big flaw with the DS lite IMHO)
The ability to use Live messenger or somit similer
Better internet
Less Backlight options
Less useless channels
More Free channels given to you
The ability to use more than two colours and two layers on Flipnote Hantena


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Useless channels and other things PWN. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Useless channels take up MY block space for important channels...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a GBA slot without the GBA game sticking out, then you're asking for a bigger system. And Nintendo would never use Live Messenger, nor would Microsoft, one of their rivals, let them.

And why are you asking for _less_ of something?! Why take things away that don't need to be? I personally like all of the different DSi apps. None of them are "useless".


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matter of opionon on the Less side. I think having like 5 different backlight settings is useless...
Plus i said 'One like it'
So that could mean like a DS version (not picto chat, one which went online i meant)


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't like it, then don't use it. It'd be stupid to just take it away, because a lot of people like all the features and apps of the DSi.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Picto chat is usless as it is,
Considering its range, you can just go sit NEXT to the person and talk to them
If they made it so it could link to the internet that would be better...
Also i do think that 5 backlight settings is stupid. I dont ever go past 2-3
And some of the apps you can get ARE useless, like the AC calculator. etc.
I am not saying i dont like the DSi, i think its excellent, but i think they crammed alot of usless things into it


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

^Duh, we're targeting casual gamers =3


----------



## Silently (Nov 13, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Damnit. Why do nintendo care so much about casual players?
> 
> Casual games are ruining the idea of gaming. Project Natal is ruining the idea of gaming.
> I preferred video games alot more when it was just the *hardcore people that played them* and when they were *made up of buttons* and *they required skill*. The wii remote was ok, it still had buttons and it didn't really require that much physical movement but all this remoteless cr** is depressing in my view.
> ...


...
I have no idea what the point of what you said was...
What the heck is a "hardcore gamer" anyway...?
And whats wrong with having physical movement involved in video games...
It makes them better!!!!!!!


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> StarBurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who plays video games as a primary hobby. They tend to spend large amounts of time playing games, often in excess of two or three hours a day.

Hardcore gamers tend to care less about graphics then casual gamers. While some specialize in a single genre, they typically have fairly diverse taste in games, frequently playing a wide variety of games from different genres. They'll often seek out obscure and older games, based on word of mouth or positive critical reception. Hardcore gamers put good gameplay above all else, and don't mind if a good game has poor (or even nonexistent) graphics, sound, characters and plot.

The stereotypical hardcore gamer is out of shape, and has poor hygene. They spend a lot of their disposable income on video games, consoles, or PC upgrades, and a large percentage of their free time either playing video games or discussing them, online and off. They wear either black clothing, or T-shirts with geeky pop-culture references, often to video games. Their social skills may be sub-par, and they may be less likely than others their age to have many friends, a jobs and a girlfriend/boyfriend. Some of these stereotypes are negative, and they certainly don't apply to all hardcore gamers, but there's a fair amount of truth to them.
"John plays just about every game that comes out. He says he's a hardcore gamer, but I just call him a dork."

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hardcore+gamer


----------



## Pear (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> People there's nothing negative coming out of this, Nintendo is just giving us more options. It's like giving an apple stand with only red delicious granny smith apples. If you don't like granny smith apples you can still get the red delicious, but there are bound to be people out there who like granny smiths better than red delicious's.


But what if the customers of the Apple Stand were 5 year old children who had an insane obsession with apples, while the far superior Grapefruit and Pomegranate stands are attracting fewer people?


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Lion Crossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to use Urban Dictionary's exact definition at least cite your source.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

They shouldve atleast added gba slot :/


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> StarBurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no you di'int.

Movement in a game. ≠ Good game, UNLESS done correctly and not used much.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm surprised no one mentioned that the DSi XL will have longer battery life than the DSi.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 14, 2009)

This remind me of Game Boy and Game Boy Pocket.
Though, I won't buying out the DSi XL, seeing as I already have my original blue DSi.
I don't see very much why Nintendo wanted to release DSi XL, other than having bigger screens and longer battery life. I'd rather wait around 2012 and 2015 for another Nintendo portable console, with lot more features.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 14, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one mentioned that the DSi XL will have longer battery life than the DSi.


DS Lite demolishes both of their battery life.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 14, 2009)

More like a downgrade if you ask me...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 14 2009, 03:08:09 PM]More like a downgrade if you ask me...


Upgrade imho.
I am currently hiding my DSi in fear i will break it...
NOW I DONT KNOW WHERE IT IS D:


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Good thing I'm getting a PSP Go then.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 14, 2009)

lol i just read all 9 pages out of bordeom...
All i have to say is wow...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 23, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Nintendo have now announced the DSi LL. It's basically the DSi but bulkier and with a bigger screen. This is gonna come out at the beggining of 2010 in Europe and was announced a few days ago in Japan and Europe. It is being released in red first (There goes Nintendo's traditional black and white colour scheme).
> 
> It's unconfirmed when it will be released in north America. It is for sale at 20,000 yen, which is approx $233.37.
> 
> ...


I did a report on it!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

0.0

wow....


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

why awesome red on this SUPAH IMPWUVED DSI and not on the original dsi? =[


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

...The sad part is I'll probably end up getting it anyway.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> ...The sad part is I'll probably end up getting it anyway.


... why


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 24, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> ...The sad part is I'll probably end up getting it anyway.


hehe

if i wasnt broke on my money right now (stupid ipod XD)
i would probably end up buying it too >_<

edit:
You know what?
IM GANNA BUY THE STYLIST OF THIS THING XD
idk y but it looks cool =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be buying it at midnight on its release. =3


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'll be buying it at midnight on its release. =3


.... r u serious?
im jealous! lol jk
I  wanna buy it sadly.....
Im just ganna ask any of my friends that if they buy it to let me borrow it XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'll be buying it at midnight on its release. =3


Isn't that a bit of a waste? Unless you're trying to collect all Nintendo products or something.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you could see Andrew's room, you'd see that we do have quite the collection... XD X3 But the main reason I want it is because...well, I _want_ it! My current DSi has a nasty scratch on it that I hate to look at, anyway... >_>


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:U

Well i hope you're rich.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALSO BECAUSE IT AWSUM AND IMPWUVED AND FWATER AND BUGGER SWEEN! idk i just felt like saying it 

Yeah up to dsi i have all ds's

DS PHAT, DS LITE, DSI.....
wow i just reliezed its not a big collection XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$220 isn't _that_ much. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a lot. especially since you practically own the same system anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Nintendo system is too much for me!! D=<

Plus I have a job. =p


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 24, 2009)

its a DS for old people. not worth your time if you have a lite or DSi.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(To me it is :U)Maybe not, but if you're gonna try and buy every Nintendo console...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already own just about every Nintendo console there is. I know we don't have a Virtual Boy, but we do have games for it, and I'm pretty sure we don't any Color TV Games. I'm not sure if we have any Game & Watches, either. I'm also pretty sure we have every Game Boy except the Game Boy Light, too. But, yeah, we have a _lot_. XD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 24, 2009)

Still going on about it?
The DSi FAILS
-IF- you want a small sleek looking games console.
its an EPIC WIN
-IF-
you are kinda rough with your toys, The DSi LL is about the same size and thickness as the ol' DS. Now with my DS i have:
Thrown it across the room when i was arguing with my sister, it hit the wall -no damage
its accidently fallen out my pocket and fallen down uncarpeted wooden stairs -no damage
I stepped on it (bare foot) when my room was messy -slightly dirty
My 6"4 obese friend stepped on it (shoes)-one of the pins connecting the screens broke. nothing major.
ADMITABLY my top screens colour detail has gone down badly and this means images from the bottom screen show on the top.
With my DS Lite I:
Fell over onto concrete - both screens destroyed, top one unusable, bottom one black and white cracks on the case as the top (note i was wearing a coat and the DS was in my pocket.)


----------



## Grawr (Nov 24, 2009)

I've distanced myself from Nintendo recently.

After "Super Mario Galaxy 2" and "New Super Mario Bros. - ON THE WII" were announced, I was just like; "Aw, c'mon. Are you serious?"

And now this son of a gun comes trottin' along. Jeez, Nintendo.

Go back to the good old days. Pleeeeasssee. I miss you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I've distanced myself from Nintendo recently.
> 
> After "Super Mario Galaxy 2" and "New Super Mario Bros. - ON THE WII" were announced, I was just like; "Aw, c'mon. Are you serious?"
> 
> ...


New Super Mario Bros. Wii _is_ the "good old days" you speak of.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But _remaking_ the good old days doesn't count. Because Nintendo doesn't know how to remake stuff well.

I dunno'. They're walkin' on thin ice with me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you even played the game yet?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes!!! Now grandma and I can play Osteoporosis Fighter together!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 24, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch where u goin foo!

I think its fine they wanna make a bigger screen, I won't buy it but I think that they should have mad the Dsi this big in the first place.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 24, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> I heard its leaned more to the older people who like to play DS.  but people have been complaining that it's too small.  So basically its just a brick-sized version of the DSi


Old people are probably scared of it, and think it's a death machine.


----------



## Silently (Nov 24, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Lion Crossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


----------



## Grawr (Nov 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Tye. I've missed these little spats.
You haven't learned much in the art of debating since last time. = P

Yeah, I've played a bit of it. But that's completely beside the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 25, 2009)

<big>*THE DSi 7XL*</big>


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 25, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>*THE DSi 7XL*</big>


Whoa, that looks crazy :O .


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>*THE DSi 7XL*</big>


----------



## Pup101 (Nov 25, 2009)

They made the dsi smaller and there making big again! Its like the original one!  :O


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2009)

My question is how will they advertise it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2009)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> My question is how will they advertise it?


Like they did in Japan, most likely. It's already released there.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh is it on a video ? =3

can i have ].:urpleLife::.[/url]  wanna see


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Nintendo is high.....


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Nintendo is high.....


*calls nintendo*
dude....what are you smoking? 
<small><small><small><small>
nintendo: uh.....

0.0

nintendo: yeah......

wtfreak?

nintendo:......SHUT UP</small></small></small></small>

sorry felt like posting the conversation XD


----------



## Cool J (Nov 25, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that is apporpiate. I mean who makes a bulky system then makes it a small and good size bigger screen. Then it fits in your pocket easily and is ligt weight. Then goes and F's it up by making it fatter larger, and make it weigh more with no new features. WTH??!?!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY MESSED UP THE TIME LINE D=


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You people act as if they're not going to make the original DSi anymore. >_> The DSi XL is for people who want larger screens. Why is that a problem? If you don't want it, then don't buy it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the links, I found them on GoNintendo a few days ago.


----------

